# In Saturday's mail!!



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I saw Kerry posting some of these box elder burl calls that he had dyed a purple color on another forum and decided I had to have one. So I emailed Kerry about doing one of his howlers out of this same wood. He said I was in luck. He was just putting the finishing touches on one and for the insane price of $30 it was mine when finished. I called him Tuesday with payment info and he told me about the finish, and how this had somewhere around 50 coats of ca on it. I was jazzed up to say the least!! I took off yesterday on a coyote foray into new territory and a box greeted me when I got home. I couldn't believe my eyes when I opened it. I gave it a few barks and howls and I think it sounds pretty good. But it was hard to tell with my 3 dogs barking and howling back at me the whole time! LOL It's almost too pretty put on my lanyard, but sounds too good not to!!
The shell in the 2nd pic is a .223


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is a beautiful call !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful ! Is this Kerry Carvers call ?


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

That certianly is a work of art!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful call ! Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Better than box elder bugs!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking call !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

A purdy call for sure!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes!! It was made by Kerry Carver. Kinda left his last name out didn't I? Kerry builds some amazing calls, but I think he may have outdone himself with this one!!


----------

